# Tiger Shrimp Pics



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

This is a different variation of the more common Tiger Shrimp that is out there. This variation has some dark reddish spots around the body. The top of the shrimp also has a red hue. It is a cool looking Tiger Shrimp variation.


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

Another great set of pics.... This shrimp has way better coloring than the tiger shrimp I have seen in the past. Thanks for sharing


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I had one blue tiger shrimp once. Stupid thing never bred and I never got a good picture of it. Here's the best I could do:

http://images.aquaria.net/invertebrates/crustaceans/shrimp/Tiger/blue/


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice picture, what camera and lens are you using to take it?

some of mine...


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi Xema,

Using a Canon 10D with 100mm 2.8 Canon Macro Lens. Also using 580EXII flash.

Here is another picture:

I like to call this one "Communicating at dinnertime"


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Really nice, I will be buying the same macro lens next month for my new EOS 400D. Every one I ask for opinion about this macro, tell me it´s really nice.

I love the light and eviroment felling you caught with flash. I don´t like so much using flash, I use to use the natural light in the tank, but it has few limits.

Have you used any other features to get these wonderfull shoots?? shooting thread or so?


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

The trick I have found is that it is all about the angle and direction of the flash combined with the distance to the subject. Lighting is the most important part of macro photography. The is why you see special flashes just for macro photography.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

anyone know a decent Nikon lens i could get pics like that with?


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

very nice pictures!!


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

oblongshrimp said:


> anyone know a decent Nikon lens i could get pics like that with?


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/424744-USA/Nikon_2160_105mm_f_2_8G_ED_IF_AF_S.html


----------

